# الطريقة المثلى لحل المشاكل الزوجية



## النهيسى (3 نوفمبر 2011)

* * *الطريقة المثلى لحل المشاكل الزوجية*

*







أحد الأسباب التي تدعو الأزواج/الزوجات إلى تأجيل البوح بشكواهم هو أن  الطريقة التي يطرحون بها الموضوع غالبا ما تسبب نزاعا بين الزوجين . مع أن  الشكوى تكشف عن المشكلة وتشرحها ، إلا أنها غالبا ما تدمر ليلة كان من  الممكن أن يقضيها الزوجان معا في البيت بأمان .

 والشيء السيء هو أنه بعد انتهاء النزاع تظل المشكلة بلا حل .  إذن ، كيف  تشرحين مشكلة ما لزوجك بطريقة لا تؤدي بكما إلى نزاع ، وتجعل الحل أمرا في  متناول اليد ؟

أولا ، الأشياء التي يجب ان تبتعدي عنها أثناء شرح المشكلة لزوجك :

ألا يكون طلبك بصيغة الآمر . الطلب بهذا الأسلوب هو محاولة لإرغام زوجك على  عمل ماتريدين دون أي اعتبار لشعوره  تجاه ذلك . مثلا قولك : " إفعل ما  أطلب وإلا " ، هو مضمون أمر أو تهديد واضح ، يشعر زوجك بعدم اكتراثك بشعوره   أو رغباته . هذا الأسلوب يدمر الحب ويجعله يتآكل ، وبدلا من المساعدة على  حل المشكلة ، فإن الطلب بهذا الأسلوب يخلق مشكلة جديدة . من الناحية  الأخرى ، إن الطلب (الرجاء) الذي يراعي الشعور هو أن تطلبي مساعدة زوجك مع  أخذ شعوره بعين الاعتبار . فقولك له : " هل من الممكن أن تفعل كذا وكذا من  أجلي ؟ " يعرض عليه المشكلة مع اشعاره بالرغبة في البحث معا عن حل يرضي  الطرفين .

لا تصدري حكما ينم عن الازدراء . عند ما تعرضين المشكلة ، تجنبي التعبير  عنها بطريقة توحي بأنها نشأت بسبب خطأ ارتكبه زوجك . فقولك ، مثلا : " لو  أنك لم تكن أنانيا لهذه الدرجة لما واجهنا هذه المشكلة " . هذا الكلام مثال  على حكم ينطوي على الازدراء ولن يؤدي إلى حل . بدلا من أن تنسبي المشكلة  إلى زوجك ، انظري إليها على أنها مشكلتك أنت لا مشكلة زوجك . الاقناع  بالحسنى والاحترام هو عبارة عن محاولة لتغيير تصرفات زوجك بحيث لايؤدي ذلك  إلى مساعدتك أنت وحسب بل مساعدة زوجك أيضا .

لا تثوري غاضبة . الغضب طريقة تعاقبين بها زوجك لعدم إعطائك ما تريدين ،  وهي طريقة ليست مجدية ولا تؤدي إلى تغيير دائم في تصرفات زوجك ، بل تدمر  حبه لك .

نعم ، إذا عرضت شكواك على زوجك بطريقة تنطوي على الاعتبار والاحترام ،  واستجاب هو الآخر باعتبار واحترام ، سوف يغريك ذلك على العودة إلى الأخذ  دون العطاء فتصبحين كثيرة الطلبات وعديمة الاحترام وكثيرة الغضب . إذا لم  يستجب زوجك لما تطلبين ، إنهي النقاش ببساطة . ثم إعرضي عليه المشكلة  بطريقة أخرى فيما بعد .

من المهم جدا لكما الاثنين الاستجابة لحاجات بعضيكما العاطفية ، وتجنب  التصرفات التي تسبب لكما التعاسة .عندما يكون لدى أي منكما شكوى ما ، اقترح  اتباع الأسلوب التالي :

أولا – اعرضي شكواك بغاية الوضوح ، وحافظي على سلامة زوجك بتجنب الأوامر ،  أو عدم الاحترام أو الغضب . ابحثي المشكلة معه بروح مرحة ، وحاولي الاختصار  .

 ثانيا – اطلبي من زوجك وجهة نظره في المشكلة . كيف ينظر زوجك إلى نفس  الوضع وما الشيء الذي قد يجعل من الصعب عليه الاستجابة إلى ما تطلبين .

ثالثا – استعرضي حلولا محتملة لمشاكل مختلفة وابحثي عن خطة لحل مشكلتك ، مع  أخذ شعور زوجك بعين الاعتبار . تجنبي أية حلول تفيد أحد الطرفين وتضر  الآخر . لا تضحي ، ولا تنتظري منه التضحية ، لأن ذلك يعني أن أحد الطرفين  سيفقد شيئا من حبه كي يكسبه الآخر . إذا ضحيتما من أجل بعضيكما ، فلن يكون  لديكما ن في النهاية ، الحب المتبادل الذي تنشدانه . ولكن  يجب أن تدركا  أيضا أهمية العثور على حل للمشكلة في نهاية المطاف .

رابعا وأخيرا – اختاري من بين الحلول المحتملة ذلك الحل الذي ستقبلانه  أنتما الاثنان برضى وحماس . بهذه الطريقة يضيف الحل المزيد من الحب إلى  حبكما لبعضيكما . إذا كنت تستطيعين العثور على حل بهذه المواصفات ، واصلي  استبداع الحلول .  

لضمان حبكما لبعضيكما ، يجب عليكما معالجة شكاويكما فور حدوثها . لا تدعي  المشاكل تتراكم بدون حلول ، لأنه كلما طال الانتظار كلما فقدتما شيئا من  حبكما . ولكن إذا لم تكوني حذرة ايضا في طريقة عرض المشكلة والبحث عن الحل  المناسب، فقد تفقدين شيئا من حبك . 

سوف تنالان المزيد من الحب بحل المشاكل نفسها وبالطريقة التي تتبعانها لحل المشكلة ، إذا قمتما بذلك بالطريقة الصحيحة .

معظم الأزواج يفقدون بعض حبهم عندما ينشأ بينهما أي خلاف ، لأنهم يعرضون  مشاكلهم بصيغة الأوامر وعدم احترام وغضب . ثم يبحثون عن حل يرضي أحد  الطرفين ولا يرضي الآخر . هذه ليست الطريقة التي تحل المشاكل وليست  بالتأكيد الطريقة التي بها تحافظان على حبكما .

كلما برعت في عرض شكواك على زوجك ، مع احترام شعوره ،  ثم العثور على الحل ،  كلما شعرتما أنكما تعالجان كل مشكلة فور حدوثها . ولكن إلى أن تتوصلي إلى  درجة تشعرين معها أنك تودين عرض المشاكل فور حدوثها ، واصلي ما تفعلينه  الآن . لا تحاولي تخفيض توقعاتك ، ولا تحاولي سد حاجاتك العاطفية بنفسك .  بدلا من ذلك تعلما أنتما الاثنان أن تكونا خبيرين يسد حاجات بعضيكما  العاطفية . بتلك الطريقة ستحققان ما كنتما دائما تصبوان إليه – ألا وهو  زواج مليء بالحب والعاطفة .       * 
​


----------



## candy shop (4 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع قيم وميثالى جدا

شكرااااااااا اخى النهيسى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الراااااااائعه
​


----------

